# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  مدارك بين المللي برنامه نويسي

## majidmt

با سلام خدمت اساتيد محترم دوستان عزيز ميخواستم بدونم آيا اطلاع داريد چه مدارك بين المللي براي برنامه نويسي و موضوعات مرتبط وجود دارد؟مثلا براي شبكه (روتر) مدارك CCNA و Mcse و ...
آيا براي برنامه نويسي هم وجود دارد ؟و اگر وجود دارد مزاياي داشتن آن مدارك مثل مزاياي داشتن مدارك شبكه است؟(مثلا كسي كه ccna و يا ccnp و ... را دارد شركت سيسكو پيدا كردن كار واسهي شخص را تضمين ميكند)
ممنون ميشم اگه دوستان در اين مورد اطلاعاتي دارند راهنمايي فرمايند.

----------


## zareei_ta

مدار بين المللي براي برنامه نويسي كه مايكروسافت ميده(البته اونايي كه من ميدونم) عبارتند از :MCTS,MCPD

----------


## icegirl_f2r

من که نمایشگاه کامپیوتر رفته بودم کسانی که مدرک شبکه داشتن را نیاز داشتن. دیگه نگفتن مدرک مایکروسافت داری یا چیز دیگه!!
فعلاً نیاز دارن، شاید(نه صد در صد) بعدها نوع مدرک هم تاثیر در استخدام داشته باشه.

----------


## MIDOSE

> اگر وجود دارد مزاياي داشتن آن مدارك مثل مزاياي داشتن مدارك شبكه است؟


این مسئله مدرک در ایران به طرز وحشتناکی بدجا افتاده و متاسفانه وضعیت اموزش در اموزشگاه ها وحشتناک تر از تقلب های صورت گرفته در ازمون هاست؛اگر چه تقریبن هیچ یک از مدارک شبکه و... به خاطر تحریم، در خارج از ایران فاقد از اعتبار است اما باز هم شاهد گرفتن مدارکی توسط بچه های 12 ساله(با سنین کم هستیم) که در خارج از ایران شخصی 40 ساله و پخته با زحمت بعضی از این مدارک را می گیرد(جدا از استثناها).

پ.ن:در ایران مدرک گرفتن(به این اَشکال) کاریست نسبتن تباه.

در اخر بازار از شما تخصص ، فن و مهارت را می خواهد نه مدرک؛ چه بسیار مهندسانی که با نمرات بالا از دانشگاه های دولتی فارغ التحصیل شدند ولی هنوز تفاوت مسائلی ساده را نمی دانند(غرق در تئوریات) و بالطبع گوشه نشین هستند و شاکی که چرا کار نیست.

اگر استطاعت شرکت در اموزشگاه های خارج از کشور برایتان وجود دارد، به شخصه پیشنهاد می کنم نیم نگاهی داشته باشید ولی در صورت جواب منفی توصیه می کنم ضمن ادامه تحصیل سعی در افزایش قابلیت های خود در زمینه ای که استعداد دارید داشته باشید تا چند دیگر که برای کار رجوع کردید با مشکل مواجه نشوید.

پ.ن:فعلن بازار برنامه نویسی سالم تر است.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

پ.ن:در ایران مدرک گرفتن(به این اَشکال) کاریست نسبتن تباه.
پ.ن:فعلن بازار برنامه نویسی سالم تر است.[/QUOTE]

سلام همه حرفاتون درست ...
اين پ.ن يعني چي ؟

----------


## majidmt

دوستان عزیز ممنونم از پاسخ های شما پس یعنی نریم الکی دنبال گرفتن مدارک بین المللی؟؟؟گفتم شاید فردا روز خواستیم بریم یه کشور دیگه شاید بدرد بخوره؟؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

مدارک MCPD و MCITP SQL Server و MCTS از ماکروسافت هستن چندتا مدرک هم سان معرفی کرده .بستگی داره چه کسی اینها را به شما آموزش می دن .شما اگر دوره را بگزرانید به کتاب هاش مسلط بشین و چند سال سابقه کار و نوشتن پروژه با زبان های مرتبط را انجام بدین اونوقت برین خارج کشور امتحان بین المللیش رو بدین.اما باید بگم این مدارک با مدارک دانشگاهی کاملا متفاوت هستن.مدارک دانشگاهی آکادمیک هستن اما این مدارک در واقع degree نیستند بلکه certification هستن که فنی هستن نه آکادمیک و عموما سه سال بیشتر اعتبار نداره.

----------


## niksoft

> این مسئله مدرک در ایران به طرز وحشتناکی بدجا افتاده و متاسفانه وضعیت اموزش در اموزشگاه ها وحشتناک تر از تقلب های صورت گرفته در ازمون هاست؛اگر چه تقریبن هیچ یک از مدارک شبکه و... به خاطر تحریم، در خارج از ایران فاقد از اعتبار است اما باز 
> در اخر بازار از شما تخصص ، فن و مهارت را می خواهد
> .


دید دوستمان نسبت به این قضیه اشتباه است
اولا همان طور که می دانید مدارک مایکروسافت دلالت بر تخصص شما در مبحث مورد نظر دارد (چه از نظر آکادمیکی و چه از نظر عملی) در حالی که مدارک دانشگاهی فقط بر آکادمیکی بودن دانش شما دلالت دارند

اتفاقا به نظر بنده افرادی که فقط به صورت آزمون و خطا و تجربی وارد شرکت ها میشوند و معمولا سطح علمی خود را ارتقا می دهند .. خطرناک ترند

----------


## saeed2rele

حالا مدرک به کنار
جایی هست بشه یه زبون برنامه نویسی رو در سطح خوب یاد گرفت؟
چند تا کلاسی که من دیدم همه در سطح اصول و با قیمت های وحشتناک بودن!
مدرک اصلن برام مهم نیست قیمت هم مهم نیست فقط برنامه نویسی رو به صورت کاربردی تا سطح خوبی آموزش بدن؟
پ.ن. زبون مورد نظرم هم C++‎ با mfc یا win32

----------


## SystemAnalyst

شما هر جا برین شما را با زبان برنامه نویسی اشنا خواهند کرد اما آموزش به تنهایی راهی به جایی نمی بره. مقوله برنامه نویسی یک مهارت فنی هست که مثل دیگر مهارت ها تجربه و میزان ذهن شما در حل مسئله مهم است. به قولی از اندوخته شدن تجربه ها که سختی ها و گلوگاه هایی را پشت سر می گذارید بعنوان تجربه جمع و شما را در برنامه نویسی خبره می کند.باید با پروژه های مختلف در یک زمینه تخصصی مختلف کار کنید و ادامه دهید.عموما هر کسی هم ذهن برنامه نویسی ندارند خیلی ها را دیدم تلاش زیاد می کردن اما بعضی ها با تلاش چند ماهه از آنها پیشی می گرفتند.اگر دیدی استعداداین کار را ندارین زود رهاش کنید.

----------


## lashkarara

دوستان من به مدت 2 سال سرباز خواهم بود و بعد از اون برای کارشناسی ارشدبه آلمان میرم.(کارشناسی فناوری اطلاعات) میخواستم بدونم تو این 2 سال چه کار باید بکنم که اونجا راحت کار گیرم بیاد.
یه عده میگن برو  سابقه کار پیدا کن ولی خودم فکر می کنم اگه بتونم یه مدرک برنامه نویسی بگیرم بهتر باشه؟؟؟
(من در ضمینه ی جاوا و برنامه نویسی موبایل کار کردم)
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## tomalaki

اگه نیرو انتظامی خدمت میکنی فکر این کارا نباش، انقدر وقتت رو میگیره که نمیرسی حتی بخوابی!

----------


## lashkarara

نه عزیز احتمال زیاد سرباز معلم بشم تو آموزش پرورش و فقط سه روز در هفته تدریس کنم مابقیش هم در اختیار خودم خواهم بود.وقت کافی دارم ولی نمیدونم چه کار کنم بهتره؟؟؟

----------

